

Show HN: FotoFox – save 20x photos and videos on your phone - jitnut
http://www.fotofox.io 

======
Phogo
I wouldn't trust my files on your servers if you can't lock down a directory,
[http://www.fotofox.io/assets/](http://www.fotofox.io/assets/)

